# To flea or not to flea?



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca had her treatment 3 wks ago but Bobby is convinced she has fleas. She scratches behind her ear occasionally but Bobby did have little bites on his ankles!!!
How can one tell considering the absolute thickness of her fur?
A flea comb would be useless. She is being groomed next week... Could they tell?
Thanks guys:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

You need to look for evidence of flea poo. Get a white sheet/towel/piece of paper and give her coat a good shake and comb through over it. If you see blackish/brown bits fall out put them on a damp white tissue and if the tissue goes reddish/brown around the 'dirt', then it's flea poo and you need to act quickly to stop your house being infested too. I've just been through this nightmare and it's no fun I can tell you. It could also be an allergy reaction to something, has anything changed in her diet or environment? If in doubt, go to your vet. 

Good luck!


----------

